# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση του Μυτιλήνη  στον Αγ.Κήρυκο

## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Πρόσκρουση του πλοίου «Μυτιλήνη» στο λιμάνι στον Αγ.Κήρυκο**Δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός, ούτε εισροή υδάτων, από την πρόσκρουση του επιβατηγού οχηματαγωγού-πλοίου Μυτιλήνη χθες βράδυ, στο λιμάνι στον Αγ.Κήρυκο, όπου έπνεαν ισχυροί βορειοδυτικοί άνεμοι έως 8 μποφόρ.
*
Από την πρόσκρουση του «Μυτιλήνη», στρέβλωσε το εξωτερικό πρυμναίο ζωνάρι πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή, ενώ ο πλοίαρχος αφού ενημέρωσε το λιμεναρχείο ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος για το πλοίο και ότι δεν μπορεί να παραμείνει άλλο στο λιμάνι, λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων, αναχώρησε για τη Σύρο με 341 επιβάτες.

Το πλοίο που πραγματοποιούσε το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο Βαθύ, Καρλόβασι, Φούρνους, Αγ.Κήρυκο, Εύδηλο, Σύρο, Πειραιά, έχει φτάσει ήδη στο λιμάνι της Σύρου και αφού επιθεωρήθηκε από το τοπικό κλιμάκιο επιθεωρητών του λιμεναρχείου Σύρου, αλλά και το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, δεν διαπιστώθηκε κάποιο πρόβλημα και αναμένεται να αναχωρήσει για τον Πειραιά.

Από ethnos

----------


## Apostolos

Το κάθε χτύπηματάκι στα ζωνάρια τα βαπτίζουμε "πρόσκρουση"!!!

----------

